# Does anybody here have experience with freshwater clams?



## FishBeast (11 May 2010)

I am interested in adding clams to my tank as an experiment. 

Since I have had a great lesson in algae in my tank which has been overtaken by just about every type of algae I have turned it into a learning experience whilst I research for my next tank.

My thoughts are to make a container with sand in it which will house a few clams. I would possibly in the future if it works have a few hidden throughout the tank in amoungst the plants. 

My intention is to use them to reduce any left over particles in the water colum.

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## Tao (11 May 2010)

I've wondered about adding these a few years back but have never got round to it.
Impression I get is that as filter feeders you probably want to make sure you have nice mature water, as in water with plenty of micro food/fauna in your water column. I usually have had more success with fan shrimp that way in a tank with plenty of fish to help with the messyness (if thats the right word) and provide potential food from their eating and microfauna from their leftovers and waste, I would assume that clams are going to do better as well with a set up like this. However from what I remember they weren't going to be as easy to spot feed as you might find with filter shrimp (although I don't think I read of anyone containing them in one spot).
There were some comments that some clams larvae act as a parasite hosting on fish howver I think this is dependent on species so find out what your getting.
Aquaticplant central had a few threads on clams think thats were I did a lot of reading on them.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Garuf (11 May 2010)

There's a german seller that sells unusual ones that I linked over in a shrimp thread, they give pretty good advice with being linked to chris lukhaup. I've always been told it's impossible though, not in our kind of tanks.


----------



## Garuf (11 May 2010)

Sorry forgot to add the link. http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... GB___GB344


----------



## Shred (12 May 2010)

> Freshwater clams come in two basic sorts: swan mussels and Asian clams.
> 
> Swan mussels (Unio, Anodonta, etc.) are basically impossible to keep alive in aquaria. They require lots of green algae (or some substitute) as well as cold, well oxygenated water. They are perhaps viable in ponds, but otherwise of no value to the aquarist. Wild swan mussels live for decades, even over 100 years; in captivity most die after a few months. Enough said really.
> 
> ...



From here: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?sho ... omsearch=1


----------



## Themuleous (13 May 2010)

Cant say I ave any personal experience, but a friend of mine added some freshwater mussels to his can and they just buried themselves and also you can see is a tiny mount of their 'mouth'. Guess most bivalves would do a similar thing.

Not exactly a 'showy' animal 

Sam

EDIT - not sure if you'd get much of a filtering action unless you had lots and lots of them.


----------



## youngstud (27 May 2010)

I always wanted to have clams but was never brave enough


----------



## youngstud (27 May 2010)

I mean that would make me sad to them and they would toxicated the water


----------

